# E-liquid Reviews - SPYRO



## Spyro

I'm a juice snob, there I said it. I have particular tastes and a very large amount of the juice I buy gets thrown away.

Here I will be posting my take on juice that I try. As a person who spent the majority of my career in product development (correcting and manipulating food recipes), I believe I have a firm grasp on flavour and that I'll be able to review juices as objectively as possible. I will be using my own rating scale as I feel like there are various factors that need to be addressed.

This will be my criteria and I will provide a final rating out of 5 as well as "would I buy it again"
My reviews will not only factor in juice quality, but also price point. For the sake of consistency, every juice will be run through my obs engine nano sitting atop the hotcig R150. The only coils I vape with are 0.4 ohm, single coil framed staple claptons. Cotton will be Cotton Bacon.

Flavour - Is it complex? Basic? How many individual flavours can I identify. - I'm not going to point out that I can taste CAP Toe Jam with hints of FW nipple cream. But rather which flavour notes I can find in each juice (sweet strawberry, ripe strawberry, chicken skin). I will rate the juices flavour for my own palette as well as a rating for the juice as a whole, regardless of my personal opinion. For example, I'm not much of a melon fan, but a good melon is a good melon.

Vapers tongue - Does the juice give me vapers tongue after extended use? Contrary to popular belief I do not even remotely agree that vapers tongue is caused by using the same juice for extended periods of time. Vapers tongue is caused by using flavours that cause vapers tongue. I truly think it's that simple. Vaping the same juice is going to reduce the intensity of the flavour, not give you a cotton mouth feeling.

Throat hit, Mild, intense, is it caused by the flavouring (EG Vapemob papasmurf), is it caused by high nicotine content, High PG or is it caused by poor flavourings.

Recommendation - Who would I recommend this juice to?

Repurchase - Would I buy this Juice again?

Price - Is it worth the price

Here are a few things to note about me before you read on.
* I don't vape menthol.
* I won't review a juice without using at least 20mls
* I won't take any responsibilty for your purchases
* These reviews are entirely based on opinion and should be treated as such
* I will try to be as unbiased as possible
* I do not enjoy throat hit

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 4


----------



## 87hunter

I look forward to these reviews. Your palette is different to mine, but could learn a lot

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Hi @Spyro

This sounds marvellous!!
Am looking forward to hearing about the juices you vaped!

I have moved this thread to the "Reviewers" subforum. This is to keep to the convention we have followed. That E-Liquid Reviews subforum contains only threads sorted by manufacturer. Reviewers such as yourself and myself who wish to aggregate reviews have threads in here.

When you post reviews here, please also post them in the E-Liquid Reviews subforum under the relevant thread. You can either post the full review in both places or post the full review there and just links here to the full reviews. You could use your second post in this thread as an index of sorts, like I have done. And then with notifications below when you've added a new review to the imdex. Just an idea.

The reason for that is so that it makes it easier for members to find juice reviews by manufacturer in that (already well populated) subforum.

Hope that makes sense

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Carnival

Very nice, I’m really looking forward to your reviews @Spyro!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Looking forward to your reviews @Spyro.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BATMAN

Will be following this-very interesting @Spyro

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

@Spyro One of my New Year's Resolutions is to spend less time on ecigssa. In order to achieve this, I will be particular about which threads I follow. This thread is most definitely a "Watch Thread"!

What I like:
1. Good research methodology: 
- Constant variables e.g. "obs engine nano sitting atop the hotcig R150. The only coils I vape with are 0.4 ohm, single coil framed staple claptons. Cotton will be Cotton Bacon."
- Objectivity e.g. "I will rate the juices flavour for my own palette as well as a rating for the juice as a whole, regardless of my personal opinion. For example, I'm not much of a melon fan, but a good melon is a good melon."

2. "Repurchase - Would I buy this Juice again?" THIS is the bottom line, isn't it?

What I don't like:
"As a person who spent the majority of my career in product development (correcting and manipulating food recipes), I believe I have a firm grasp on flavour". I was going to invite you to dinner but now I'm so scared that just the thought of it makes me shake in my apron.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 3


----------



## Spyro

Okay, let's do a review.

*KZOR - Chimp, 1mg nic.*





_*Setup used:*_
OBS engine nano.
Coil master Fused Clapton at 0.41 Ohms
Cotton Bacon to wick
Hotcig R150 powered by two fully charged Sammy 30Q's
The wick was rewicked 2 days prior to the review and only the juice in question has been pumped through the tank
This is based on the 4th full tank to go through the OBS which I believe has allowed the cotton to break in nicely.
Wattage: 50W

This juice is extremely sweet!

_*Flavour:*_ A relatively basic flavour profile with a complex mouth feel. As described by the label: "Banana Milk".
By no means is this a ripe banana, or at least from what I'm experiencing. On the inhale I don't taste all that much banana but rather an intense candy. Something I would probably relate to a liquified wine gum. I also taste some marshmallow or at least what I would describe as marshmallow - perhaps this is the milk, I taste no "milk" but I definitely get a rounded and smooth mouth feel, very creamy and leaves me wanting a little more with each hit, something I generally find to be lacking in a lot of juice. On the exhale I get a lovely intense banana candy that can only be described as a banana candy. the flavour is intense yet not overwhelming. It's very sweet and I don't think I'd be telling the truth if I said I could taste anything other than this bad boy right here...



_*
Does it give me vapers tongue?*_ Absolutely not. I have gone through 25 of my 30ml purchase in around a week, often filling the tank with the same juice as soon as it is finished.

_*Is it an all day vape?*_ Well, I could vape it all day for sure, but for an everyday-all-day-vape it's a little too sweet to not have in rotation. I find two or three tanks worth is as much as I can handle before needing to switch it up. It has a very low nicotine content and this means I can vape continuously without experiencing any nausea.
_*
Throat hit?*_ Little to none. As far as actual throat hit goes I'd say it's pretty much none existent. I do get a slight tingle on the back of my throat on the exhale, something I have only come to experience with Vape Mob Papasmurf. I enjoy this feeling quite a bit and so this gets a 0.2/5 for throat hit. 0 being no throat hit at all and 5 being so unbearable that it closes up my lungs.

_*Recommendation?*_ - Yes, I'd reccommend this juice to anyone who enjoys candy or banana candy flavours. If you are looking for a ripe banana this wont be it. If you enjoy banana candy, this is the best one I've tried to date. If you have not enjoyed banana candy in the past then this is not for you. There is no denying that this juice is a banana candy.
_*
Repurchase?*_ - Would I buy this Juice again? Absolutely, but I feel like I'll be trying the rest of the range before buying it again.

_*Price? *_- Is it worth the price? At R100 per 30ml for what I can only assume to be international flavouring, I'd say it's a fair price and I'd be happy to pay it again. As the quantity increases the price drops rather significantly and so I think anything over a 30ml purchase is definitely a win.

_*Extra notes:*_ I had a couple friends try out this juice to give me their opinions. The general consensus was that the juice is delicious. There was however one vaper who is not a fan of banana candy at all and didn't like the juice at all. He wouldn't take a third hit. So keep that in mind if you don't much like sweet or banana candy flavours. From the time I recieved the juice to the time I pulled into my driveway (around 15 minutes) I'd finished an entire tank.
_*
Final Thoughts:*_ All in all I would rate this juice as a 4.5/5. My only "reccommendation" would be to mellow down on the sweetness if possible - that way I could vape it for longer periods of time without being too overwhelmed by the sweetness. I am much more of a savoury than sweet tooth.

_*
Elephant in the Room:*_ Am I rating this juice highly because it originates from a forum member? I don't believe so, no. I ordered some sublime and after tasting it, I didn't take the bottle home. I cannot review that juice because of this.




@Silver As KZOR is not a contributing vendor I'm not sure if this needs to be posted in it's own subforum. I will wait on your response and do that if necessary.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Spyro

@Hooked Thanks for that! Made my day. I have unfortunately had to live on "sample" recipe dishes. So absolutely any home made food is a huge win for me! Anything "afrikaans" or "indian" puts a big smile on my face. My mother was a chef and I miss her home cooking ever so much.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Thanks @Spyro for the review - sounds great
Go ahead, that E-liquid Reviews subforum is not just for supporting vendors - it's for any juices, local and international

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

Spyro said:


> @Hooked Thanks for that! Made my day. I have unfortunately had to live on "sample" recipe dishes. So absolutely any home made food is a huge win for me! Anything "afrikaans" or "indian" puts a big smile on my face. My mother was a chef and I miss her home cooking ever so much.



@Spyro What exactly is/was your occupation then? Whereabouts do you live in CT? There's a fantastic Indian Restaurant in T/View called The Indian Chapter. Perhaps we could meet there for lunch one day - and any other peeps who are in the area can join us too. I vape in the restaurant, but discreetly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Spyro said:


> *Vape Africa -VAP3 - Vanilla Custard 3MG*
> 
> View attachment 118080
> 
> 
> _*Settup used:*_
> OBS engine nano.
> Coil master Fused Clapton at 0.41 Ohms
> Cotton Bacon to wick
> Hotcig R150 powered by two fully charged Sammy 30Q's
> The wick was rewicked on the day of the review and only the juice in question has been pumped through the tank
> This is based on the 3rd full tank to go through the OBS which I believe has allowed the cotton to break in nicely. The first tank was carefully purged through the tank in it's entirety, being careful to avoid any burning of cotton.
> Wattage: 50W
> 
> _*Flavour:*_ An extremely basic flavour profile with a soapy mouth feel. As described by the label: "Vanilla custard".
> On the inhale I don't tast that much of anything without having to search for it. on the exhale I get a somewhat biscuity taste with a big kick of vanilla and an ever so slight cinnamon. I would probably relate this to a home-made custard. There is no doubt that this would be a very good custard with a fair bit of work. Steeping has helped none. On the exhale and for quite some time after, All I can taste is soap.
> 
> _*
> Does it give me vapers tongue?*_ Not really, I have gone through 50ml of my 60ml purchase in around one month, hardly ever refilling the tank with the same juice once finished. Although I don't experience what I would call vapers tongue, I do get an awful after taste.
> 
> _*Is it an all day vape?*_ If you like soap.
> _*
> Throat hit?*_ Little to none. I aprove of this throat hit. 0.5/5
> 
> _*Recommendation?*_ - No, I'd reccommend this juice to anyone who enjoys soap.
> _*
> Repurchase?*_ - Nope
> 
> _*Price? *_- Is it worth the price? At R110 per 60ml for locally produced flavours it's priced fairly well. Unfortunately I can't reccommend spending money on this juice. As far as I know the price has increased slightly since my purchase.
> 
> _*Extra notes:*_ I had a couple friends try out this juice to give me their opinions. The general consensus was that the juice is pretty good but leaves you with a mouthful of soap... I bought this juice based on the idea that you can't go wrong with a vanilla custard. I was wrong. The man behind the desk suggested buying their Peach and apricot flavour and mixing the two. I very much enjoyed the Peach and apricot but mixing them was a waste of money as I couldn't get rid of the after taste.
> _*
> Final Thoughts:*_ All in all I would rate this juice as a 2/5. I would suggest trying out strawberry doughnut, Black currant or Peach and Apricot instead.



@Spyro Whew that's so weird. I've got a bottle of their Vanilla Custard 6mg and to me it has a pleasant flavour. Then again, I don't have a strong sense of taste which is probably why I love hot, spicy food so much!! I'm sure this thread is going to result in some major disagreements

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trishan Gounden

Spyro said:


> Okay, let's do a review.
> 
> *KZOR - Chimp, 1mg nic.*
> 
> View attachment 118076
> 
> 
> 
> _*Settup used:*_
> OBS engine nano.
> Coil master Fused Clapton at 0.41 Ohms
> Cotton Bacon to wick
> Hotcig R150 powered by two fully charged Sammy 30Q's
> The wick was rewicked 2 days prior to the review and only the juice in question has been pumped through the tank
> This is based on the 4th full tank to go through the OBS which I believe has allowed the cotton to break in nicely.
> Wattage: 50W
> 
> _*Flavour:*_ A relatively basic flavour profile with a complex mouth feel. As described by the label: "Banana Milk".
> By no means is this a ripe banana, or at least from what I'm experiencing. On the inhale I don't taste all that much banana but rather an intense candy. Something I would probably relate to a liquified wine gum. I also taste some marshmallow or at least what I would describe as marshmallow - perhaps this is the milk, I taste no "milk" but I definitely get a rounded and smooth mouth feel, very creamy and leaves me wanting a little more with each hit, something I generally find to be lacking in a lot of juice. On the exhale I get a lovely intense banana candy that can only be described as a banana candy. the flavour is intense yet not overwhelming. It's very sweet and I don't think I'd be telling the truth if I said I could taste anything other than this bad boy right here...
> 
> View attachment 118074
> 
> _*
> Does it give me vapers tongue?*_ Absolutely not. I have gone through 25 of my 30ml purchase in around a week, often filling the tank with the same juice as soon as it is finished.
> 
> _*Is it an all day vape?*_ Well, I could vape it all day for sure, but for an everyday-all-day-vape it's a little too sweet to not have in rotation. I find two or three tanks worth is as much as I can handle before needing to switch it up. It has a very low nicotine content and this means I can vape continuously without experiencing any nausea.
> _*
> Throat hit?*_ Little to none. As far as actual throat hit goes I'd say it's pretty much none existent. I do get a slight tingle on the back of my throat on the exhale, something I have only come to experience with Vape Mob Papasmurf. I enjoy this feeling quite a bit and so this gets a 0.2/5 for throat hit. 0 being no throat hit at all and 5 being so unbearable that it closes up my lungs.
> 
> _*Recommendation?*_ - Yes, I'd reccommend this juice to anyone who enjoys candy or banana candy flavours. If you are looking for a ripe banana this wont be it. If you enjoy banana candy, this is the best one I've tried to date. If you have not enjoyed banana candy in the past then this is not for you. There is no denying that this juice is a banana candy.
> _*
> Repurchase?*_ - Would I buy this Juice again? Absolutely, but I feel like I'll be trying the rest of the range before buying it again.
> 
> _*Price? *_- Is it worth the price? At R100 per 30ml for what I can only assume to be international flavouring, I'd say it's a fair price and I'd be happy to pay it again. As the quantity increases the price drops rather significantly and so I think anything over a 30ml purchase is definitely a win.
> 
> _*Extra notes:*_ I had a couple friends try out this juice to give me their opinions. The general consensus was that the juice is delicious. There was however one vaper who is not a fan of banana candy at all and didn't like the juice at all. He wouldn't take a third hit. So keep that in mind if you don't much like sweet or banana candy flavours. From the time I recieved the juice to the time I pulled into my driveway (around 15 minutes) I'd finished an entire tank.
> _*
> Final Thoughts:*_ All in all I would rate this juice as a 4.5/5. My only "reccommendation" would be to mellow down on the sweetness if possible - that way I could vape it for longer periods of time without being too overwhelmed by the sweetness. I am much more of a savoury than sweet tooth.
> 
> _*
> Elephant in the Room:*_ Am I rating this juice highly because it originates from a forum member? I don't believe so, no. I ordered some sublime and after tasting it, I didn't take the bottle home. I cannot review that juice because of this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Silver As KZOR is not a contributing vendor I'm not sure if this needs to be posted in it's own subforum. I will wait on your response and do that if necessary.


Where can I get a bottle?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spyro

Hooked said:


> @Spyro What exactly is/was your occupation then? Whereabouts do you live in CT? There's a fantastic Indian Restaurant in T/View called The Indian Chapter. Perhaps we could meet there for lunch one day - and any other peeps who are in the area can join us too. I vape in the restaurant, but discreetly.



I am / was a product developer. I was full time but have since moved to a consult basis as my interests have changed. I can't give it up because the money is there and I need to feed my furbabies. Exactly what I did/do is to change existing recipes (prepacked meals) to suit the current trends. For example, flipping a recipe over to Banting. Turning a standard dish into a low fat or sugar-free version while maintaining taste as much as possible. 

I have since moved over to a more marketing oriented side of the same business. So, for example, one of the things we did not too long ago was to change a products name. Sales went up tenfold just from a name change. Consumers are a kooky bunch.

My favourite place for a good curry is Bukhara but the curry there goes for over R200 per bowl and that's without ordering rice or naan! Also, the last time I was there my father took control of the bill. The waiter managed to double charge him and pocket the extra cash - a substantial amount considering their prices. We only found out a month later when the restaurant called to let us know. Wow, talk about off-topic!! 



Trishan Gounden said:


> Where can I get a bottle?



You can pick up a bottle from @KZOR send him a pm.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

@Spyro Having done what you did with food, I'm certain you'd be very good at DIY. Do you DIY?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spyro

Hooked said:


> @Spyro Having done what you did with food, I'm certain you'd be very good at DIY. Do you DIY?



I have tried and failed. I'll leave that to the experts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Spyro said:


> I have tried and failed. I'll leave that to the experts.



Hmmmmm....interesting!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance

@Spyro that juice you recommended(no names till you review it)I didn't take to it at first,but a drop fell on my shirt and its aroma filled the house till wash day.and then a craved it.
spyro's juice reviews rock

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance

@Spyro when is the next review due bud.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spyro

Resistance said:


> @Spyro when is the next review due bud.



Will try for the end of the weekend. Been nailed with some food poisoning so I'm struggling to keep myself together! Thanks for the reminder


----------



## Resistance

@Spyro sorry to hear man hope you get better soon.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Spyro said:


> Will try for the end of the weekend. Been nailed with some food poisoning so I'm struggling to keep myself together! Thanks for the reminder


Not a good thing, hope you feel better soon.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor

Spyro said:


> Will try for the end of the weekend. Been nailed with some food poisoning so I'm struggling to keep myself together! Thanks for the reminder



dont lie, you vaped a Tide Pod right ?

just kidding - get well soon

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Carnival

Spyro said:


> Will try for the end of the weekend. Been nailed with some food poisoning so I'm struggling to keep myself together! Thanks for the reminder



Feel better soon! @Spyro

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance

Hi @Spyro, like what you are doing and how you are doing it.

There is one thing, an idea, that is hanging around in my mind. Some brands such as the well known Twisp and Vap3 supply both hardware and juices (Almost said software...). Is it possible that these juices are "tuned" to their devices and may not perform as intended in others?

I tried Twisp Tobacco1 on a friends Cue and really liked it. Bought a bottle and juiced up an OL16 with it. A totally different beast with claws and teeth emerged with little resemblance to what I experienced on the Cue. Flavor profile waaaaay to intense.

Maybe something worth keeping in mind when testing these juice types?

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Spyro

Raindance said:


> Hi @Spyro, like what you are doing and how you are doing it.
> 
> There is one thing, an idea, that is hanging around in my mind. Some brands such as the well known Twisp and Vap3 supply both hardware and juices (Almost said software...). Is it possible that these juices are "tuned" to their devices and may not perform as intended in others?
> 
> I tried Twisp Tobacco1 on a friends Cue and really liked it. Bought a bottle and juiced up an OL16 with it. A totally different beast with claws and teeth emerged with little resemblance to what I experienced on the Cue. Flavor profile waaaaay to intense.
> 
> Maybe something worth keeping in mind when testing these juice types?
> 
> Regards




I do agree entirely but these juices are marketed as 70/30 3mg blend, advertised as DL juice and are being used in an RTA with subohm coils. So the juices in question should all work well. I have always bought 70/30 and used this in my RTAs. Only recently have I ventured into 60/40 which admittedly does work better, yet I still have no issue with and actually enjoy some of their other juices. So yes I agree with you but this doesn't apply to the juices made by VAP3 as I enjoy some and dislike others - all vaped the same way, in the same settup. Which is why I suggested to try the other flavours instead. But, taste is subjective and that's why I've stuck with the same settup for each test. As of now I have decided to provide my experience and I won't be giving a rating as taste as well as everything else, is subjective  

Oh yeah, and I won't be vaping MTL dedicated juices in my nano  


Ps- thanks for kind wishes everyone.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked

@Spyro My mother wasn't a chef - but I still miss her roast chicken and potatoes. She never believed me when I said that no-one makes a roast chicken like she did. I think it was a secret ingredient which she used, called Love.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Spyro

Hooked said:


> @Spyro My mother wasn't a chef - but I still miss her roast chicken and potatoes. She never believed me when I said that no-one makes a roast chicken like she did. I think it was a secret ingredient which she used, called Love.



She lied, it's not Love, it's Lard 

Just kidding  

One can only hope she gifted you with the recipe!

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Hooked

@Spyro I'd love to know what you would think of @BumbleBee - Machete. Bumblebee is The Vape Guy's house-brand. The Machete, a coffee e-juice, is SUPERB!!!! I ordered 2 bottles (1 of which is almost finished already and that after only 2 weeks - and I vape it only as my First-Vape-of-the-Day! I should have ordered 10 bottles.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Spyro

Hooked said:


> @Spyro I'd love to know what you would think of @BumbleBee - Machete. Bumblebee is The Vape Guy's house-brand. The Machete, a coffee e-juice, is SUPERB!!!! I ordered 2 bottles (1 of which is almost finished already and that after only 2 weeks - and I vape it only as my First-Vape-of-the-Day! I should have ordered 10 bottles.




I will definitely give some a go! But for the mean time I've stocked up on KZORs juice. I'm a coffee addict, so I'm sure I'll love it. I'll be sure to check it out in due time.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mida Khan

Spyro said:


> *Vape Africa -VAP3 - Vanilla Custard 3MG*
> 
> View attachment 118080
> 
> 
> _*Settup used:*_
> OBS engine nano.
> Coil master Fused Clapton at 0.41 Ohms
> Cotton Bacon to wick
> Hotcig R150 powered by two fully charged Sammy 30Q's
> The wick was rewicked on the day of the review and only the juice in question has been pumped through the tank
> This is based on the 3rd full tank to go through the OBS which I believe has allowed the cotton to break in nicely. The first tank was carefully purged through the tank in it's entirety, being careful to avoid any burning of cotton.
> Wattage: 50W
> 
> _*Flavour:*_ An extremely basic flavour profile with a soapy mouth feel. As described by the label: "Vanilla custard".
> On the inhale I don't tast that much of anything without having to search for it. on the exhale I get a somewhat biscuity taste with a big kick of vanilla and an ever so slight cinnamon. I would probably relate this to a home-made custard. There is no doubt that this would be a very good custard with a fair bit of work. Steeping has helped none. On the exhale and for quite some time after, All I can taste is soap.
> 
> _*
> Does it give me vapers tongue?*_ Not really, I have gone through 50ml of my 60ml purchase in around one month, hardly ever refilling the tank with the same juice once finished. Although I don't experience what I would call vapers tongue, I do get an awful after taste.
> 
> _*Is it an all day vape?*_ If you like soap.
> _*
> Throat hit?*_ Little to none. I aprove of this throat hit. 0.5/5
> 
> _*Recommendation?*_ - No, I'd reccommend this juice to anyone who enjoys soap.
> _*
> Repurchase?*_ - Nope
> 
> _*Price? *_- Is it worth the price? At R110 per 60ml for locally produced flavours it's priced fairly well. Unfortunately I can't reccommend spending money on this juice. As far as I know the price has increased slightly since my purchase.
> 
> _*Extra notes:*_ I had a couple friends try out this juice to give me their opinions. The general consensus was that the juice is pretty good but leaves you with a mouthful of soap... I bought this juice based on the idea that you can't go wrong with a vanilla custard. I was wrong. The man behind the desk suggested buying their Peach and apricot flavour and mixing the two. I very much enjoyed the Peach and apricot but mixing them was a waste of money as I couldn't get rid of the after taste.
> _*
> Final Thoughts:*_ All in all I would rate this juice as a 2/5. I would suggest trying out strawberry doughnut, Black currant or Peach and Apricot instead.




Your honesty is appreciated

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance

Raindance said:


> Hi @Spyro, like what you are doing and how you are doing it.
> 
> There is one thing, an idea, that is hanging around in my mind. Some brands such as the well known Twisp and Vap3 supply both hardware and juices (Almost said software...). Is it possible that these juices are "tuned" to their devices and may not perform as intended in others?
> 
> I tried Twisp Tobacco1 on a friends Cue and really liked it. Bought a bottle and juiced up an OL16 with it. A totally different beast with claws and teeth emerged with little resemblance to what I experienced on the Cue. Flavor profile waaaaay to intense.
> 
> Maybe something worth keeping in mind when testing these juice types?
> 
> Regards


The cue is a total different experience and I think the magic is the coil.I got 18mg rebel and blueberry and its no where close to the cue.
As for vap3 I thinks there juices are too chemical.even my wife hates the smell

Sent from my VF-696 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

Spyro said:


> I will definitely give some a go! But for the mean time I've stocked up on KZORs juice. I'm a coffee addict, so I'm sure I'll love it. I'll be sure to check it out in due time.



@Spyro Since you're also a coffee addict, perhaps you make suggestions for my research?
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/coffee-e-juice-research.t47247/


----------



## Dietz

Thanks for these Reviews @Spyro ! Very useful and I appreciate the Bluntness/honesty of these reviews!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Spyro

Dietz said:


> Thanks for these Reviews @Spyro ! Very useful and I appreciate the Bluntness/honesty of these reviews!


Going to do a review on all of the juices I've got this weekend. Fill this thread up a bit.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## KZOR

Spyro said:


> Going to do a review on all of the juices I've got this weekend.



Looking forward to your review on "Triplet"

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Spyro said:


> Going to do a review on all of the juices I've got this weekend. Fill this thread up a bit.



Give us a hint which juices you may review @Spyro 

I love hearing what others are tasting and how they find it

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Spyro

I've got some:
Rac City - White Whiskers, Done to Death
King cloud - Peach and Custard.
Boss vape - Coffee, Strawberry
KZOR - too many to mention
Gbom - Strawberry Pops
VAP3 Africa - Poppy Apple, litchi MTL
Jiss Vape - Candy Twist, Creamy cone
And some more that I can't remember on the fly.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Thanks @Spyro

Looking forward

Am keen to hear about Rac white whiskers

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spyro

_*JISSVAPE - CREAMY CONE

Setup used:*_
OBS engine nano.
Coil master Fused Clapton at 0.41 Ohms
Cotton Bacon to wick
Hotcig R150 powered by two fully charged Sammy 30Q's
The wick was rewicked prior to the review and only the juice in question has been pumped through the tank
This is based on the 2nd full tank to go through the OBS.
Wattage: 50W




This juice is not very sweet.


_*Flavour:*_
An interesting flavour profile with a cakey mouth-feel. As described by the label: "Creamy cone".
This is an interesting one, As far as I know, the juice was pulled from the market for a while, something about a problem with the strawberry flavour.
It's got a slight strawberry taste but it's not very prominent. on the inhale I don't get any strawberry, rather a slightly sweet cupcake taste. Upon exhale the flavour comes out rather well, you get the slight strawberry taste. I feel as if the strawberry is a synthetic type - the kind you'd get in sweets but by no means chemical at all. I also get a rather intense wafer cone, very much like those kiddies ice-cream cones that come stacked in cereal style boxes. This flavour definitely has a desserty profile - it's not a fruit lovers juice. I think the label is very accurate and if you like those kiddies ice cream cones you'll like this. I'm more of a sugar cone guy, but I do enjoy this flavour.
*The cakey flavour is intense
*The sweetness is low (win for me)
*I remember the original tasting a bit better but that was a year ago - so I might just be full of **** here.

_*Does it give me vapers tongue?*_
Not really, I haven't vaped enough of it in succession to accurately judge this.

_*Is it an all day vape?*_
I'm through half of the bottle in around 2 weeks (25ml) But I haven't really found the flavours interesting enough to refill the tank with the same flavour. It's not an ADV for me but I do have friends that enjoy the flavour.

_*Throat hit?*_
Absolutely non-existent, no tickle, no throat hit. As smooth as a creamy cone.

_*Recommendation?*_ -
I don't like this Juice enough to recommend it. It's not bad but it's just not exciting.
_*
Repurchase?*_ -
I purchased this juice with the mentality that I enjoyed the original, in a year my tastes have changed drastically. I wouldn't buy it again.
_*
Price? *_- R180 per 50ml. It's overpriced.

_*Extra notes:*_
A friend of mine enjoys this juice but didn't repurchase it when he had the chance.
_*
Final Thoughts:*_
I think this juice is going to appeal to a relatively small amount of people. It's not bad, it's not great. I'll vape it if I don't have other juice on me but I won't put it in the tank unless I have to.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Spyro

_*JISSVAPE - CANDY TWIST

Setup used:*_
OBS engine nano.
Coil master Fused Clapton at 0.41 Ohms
Cotton Bacon to wick
Hotcig R150 powered by two fully charged Sammy 30Q's
The wick was rewicked prior to the review and only the juice in question has been pumped through the tank
This is based on the 2nd full tank to go through the OBS.
Wattage: 50W




This juice is sweet but not one of those sickeningly sweet juices. 10/10 for sweetness (the perfect sweetness for me)


_*Flavour:*_
Wow, I don't know where to start and I don't know where to end. I have no cooking clue. I truly have no idea what flavours are in this thing. It's definitely some kind of candy flavour. All I can really say flavour wise here is that it has candy in it and that I believe the "Twist" part is banana.
It's a slight banana taste but nothing like a banana candy sweet. It tastes great on the inhale and great on the exhale and the flavours are more prominent on the exhale. I've heard people saying that it has a slight soapy taste but I personally don't agree.
*The candy flavour is intense
*The sweetness is medium high (win for me)
*It's very strange in a great way

_*Does it give me vapers tongue?*_
No, I vape this continuously without issue.

_*Is it an all day vape?*_
I have finished this bottle on the 2-week mark. It's a great flavour that I could vape often but definitely not all day every day.

_*Throat hit?*_
Absolutely non-existent, no tickle, no throat hit. Super smooth.

_*Recommendation?*_ -
I would absolutely recommend this juice depending on two factors: If you enjoy banana and if you enjoy candy flavours. It's not a banana candy sweet, but if someone told me there was no banana inside it I'd probably have a brain aneurysm.
_*
Repurchase?*_ -
I would repurchase this juice. It's the third time I've bought it but I have no intention to repurchase in the near future. Perhaps in a couple of months when I've forgotten the taste.
_*
Price? *_- R180 per 50ml. It's fairly priced.

_*Extra notes:*_
A friend of mine enjoys this juice as much as I do. I share all my juices with friends.
_*
Final Thoughts:*_
I like it a lot.
Drives me crazy that I can't pinpoint the flavours.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Spyro

_*VAP3 AFRICA - POPPY APPLE

Setup used:*_
OBS engine nano.
Coil master Fused Clapton at 0.41 Ohms
Cotton Bacon to wick
Hotcig R150 powered by two fully charged Sammy 30Q's
The wick was rewicked prior to the review and only the juice in question has been pumped through the tank
This is based on the 1st full tank to go through the OBS.
Wattage: 50W




This juice is a semi-sweet juice. I like the amount of sweetness in this juice.


_*Flavour:*_
A sweet and sour apple. It's not really a complex flavour but it's very good the way it is. It reminds me of a sour granny smith with a touch of apple sours. It's a very intense flavour with the apple being extremely distinct and prominent. I think it's safe to say that if you like apple sours or sour granny smith apples this will be for you. I haven't tried their apple sours flavour but I don't think I would bother. If you like granny smith then this is the juice for you. Inhale is sour and gives you an ever so slight mouth water (like when you eat a sour worm). On the exhale you get that rich and intense sweet apple flavour. I don't have much more to say here.

*The Apple flavour is intense
*The sweetness is medium high
*It tastes great in the Billet Box
*If you don't like apple sours shots you probably won't like this

_*Does it give me vapers tongue?*_
After extended use, I get a dry mouth-feel.

_*Is it an all day vape?*_
It's a great flavour that I could vape often but definitely not all day every day. I enjoy this flavour in my BB and can happily puff all day.

_*Throat hit?*_
No throat hit, slight throat tingle which I enjoy.

_*Recommendation?*_ -
Again, I would recommend this juice to any apple sours lover. It's not a sweet Pink lady flavour but rather a sour granny smith.
_*
Repurchase?*_ -
In all honesty, I still prefer their blackcurrant, strawberry doughnut and peach and apricot far more than the apple.
_*
Price? *_- R110/120 per 60ml. It's well priced.

_*Extra notes:*_
No extra notes
_*
Final Thoughts:*_
I like it, especially in my Billet Box.
It's a pretty good flavour.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Spyro

_*RAC CITY - WHITE WHISKERS

Setup used:*_
OBS engine nano.
Coil master Fused Clapton at 0.41 Ohms
Cotton Bacon to wick
Hotcig R150 powered by two fully charged Sammy 30Q's
The wick was rewicked prior to the review and only the juice in question has been pumped through the tank
This is based on the 2nd full tank to go through the OBS.
Wattage: 50W




This juice is mildly sweet. I like the amount of sweetness in this juice but would prefer a little extra sweetness.


_*Flavour:*_
This flavour doesn't have all that much going on. It's got an absolutely fantastic vanilla taste which I really wish was stronger. The Vanilla is evident on both the inhale and exhale, with the exhale having a creamy "ice-cream" type flavour. But again, it's just a little too mild for my liking. The creamy feel and taste is very enjoyable. When I picked up this juice it didn't taste all that great. It left my mouth dry and had an odd throat hit feeling - the kind of taste you get when two flavours blend for the first time. I left this juice in the cupboard for two weeks and it tasted incredible thereafter. I'm very convinced that this juice just hit the shelves and needed a bit of steeping time. I don't have much more to say about this juice. I really enjoyed it after a little steep. I think the reason for this is due to some kind of cream or milk in the juice. Perhaps I'm wrong.

_*Does it give me vapers tongue?*_
initially, it made my mouth dry, after a 2 weeks steep I had no issues with it at all.

_*Is it an all day vape?*_
Again, after a steep, I was able to vape this juice exclusively until the bottle was finished.

_*Throat hit?*_
an ever so slight throat hit that decreases with time and is perfectly acceptable for the vapers who prefer a smooth-no-throat-hit experience.

_*Recommendation?*_ -
Absolutely, it's good but it's not intense. Perhaps I should have left it to steep longer. I didn't because I enjoyed it too much to wait.
_*
Repurchase?*_ -
definitely.
_*
Price? *_- R100/120 per 60ml. It's very well priced. Great bang for buck. For such a cheap juice the flavour is on point.

_*Extra notes:*_
None
_*
Final Thoughts:*_
Tasted best in a dual coil setup with higher temps.
Great Value
Let it steep as long as your willpower will allow. It gets way better with age.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Spyro

_*KZOR - TRIPLET

Setup used:*_
OBS engine nano.
Coil master Fused Clapton at 0.41 Ohms
Cotton Bacon to wick
Hotcig R150 powered by two fully charged Sammy 30Q's
I have vaped this juice on all of my setups with every imaginable wick condition, with many wattages.
Wattage: 50W




This juice is very sweet. I like the amount of sweetness in this juice but will request that the sweetener is halved in future.

_*Flavour:*_
WOW! WOW! WOW! This juice is without a doubt (in my opinion) the best strawberry vape in the South African Market.
On the inhale you get a very intense Strawberry, it's sweet, juicy, ripe, full and well bodied. As the name suggests "Triplet" So I can only assume that it has 3 different strawberry flavours. Those Strawberries come together to make the most incredible blend. It reminds me of one of these ice creams (see below) BUT WAY BETTER. On the exhale there is a delicious blend of creams and Ice-creams. Rich vanilla ice cream taste with that lip-smacking strawberry trio. The mouthfeel is smooth and creamy, not cakey at all, which is a HUGE win. Most strawberries on the market are doughnut styled - boring and way too many on the market. I feel as though with a tiny little bit of tweaking it could be even better - perhaps a tad less sweetener and a tad more vanilla. But as it stands this is my favourite juice to date. Nothing seems to compare. If you've given up on strawberry flavours you absolutely have to try this one.




_*Does it give me vapers tongue?*_
After around 20ml's of continuous vaping it losses it's potency. A cup of coffee sorts this out and I'm back at it.

_*Is it an all day vape?*_
All day, every day. I will be requesting a minor change (As mentioned above) And will be vaping this juice almost exclusively in the near future.

_*Throat hit?*_
Absolutely none. Beautiful but extremely mild throat tickle.

_*Recommendation?*_ -
Absolutely, it's my favourite juice of all time. If you like strawberry flavours... It's the best.
_*
Repurchase?*_ -
definitely, I have purchased 400ml's since the beginning of Jan.
_*
Price? *_- I'm aware that @KZOR uses international flavours only, based on this, the price beats all juices on the market. It's a steal.
R100 - 30ml
R140 - 50ml
R230 - 100ml
R600 - 250ml

_*Extra notes:*_
BUY IT NOW. 
_*
Final Thoughts:*_
This juice has a permanent home in both my titan 30ml tank and one of my engine nano's.
Better flavour at higher watts 50+
I've tried a hell of a lot of KZORs juice and this one shines above all the rest.
I'd love to see this flavour developed further and see more variations of it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Spyro

More reviews tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Carnival

Spyro said:


> _*VAP3 AFRICA - POPPY APPLE
> 
> Setup used:*_
> OBS engine nano.
> Coil master Fused Clapton at 0.41 Ohms
> Cotton Bacon to wick
> Hotcig R150 powered by two fully charged Sammy 30Q's
> The wick was rewicked prior to the review and only the juice in question has been pumped through the tank
> This is based on the 1st full tank to go through the OBS.
> Wattage: 50W
> 
> View attachment 122638
> 
> 
> This juice is a semi-sweet juice. I like the amount of sweetness in this juice.
> 
> 
> _*Flavour:*_
> A sweet and sour apple. It's not really a complex flavour but it's very good the way it is. It reminds me of a sour granny smith with a touch of apple sours. It's a very intense flavour with the apple being extremely distinct and prominent. I think it's safe to say that if you like apple sours or sour granny smith apples this will be for you. I haven't tried their apple sours flavour but I don't think I would bother. If you like granny smith then this is the juice for you. Inhale is sour and gives you an ever so slight mouth water (like when you eat a sour worm). On the exhale you get that rich and intense sweet apple flavour. I don't have much more to say here.
> 
> *The Apple flavour is intense
> *The sweetness is medium high
> *It tastes great in the Billet Box
> *If you don't like apple sours shots you probably won't like this
> 
> _*Does it give me vapers tongue?*_
> After extended use, I get a dry mouth-feel.
> 
> _*Is it an all day vape?*_
> It's a great flavour that I could vape often but definitely not all day every day. I enjoy this flavour in my BB and can happily puff all day.
> 
> _*Throat hit?*_
> No throat hit, slight throat tingle which I enjoy.
> 
> _*Recommendation?*_ -
> Again, I would recommend this juice to any apple sours lover. It's not a sweet Pink lady flavour but rather a sour granny smith.
> _*
> Repurchase?*_ -
> In all honesty, I still prefer their blackcurrant, strawberry doughnut and peach and apricot far more than the apple.
> _*
> Price? *_- R110/120 per 60ml. It's well priced.
> 
> _*Extra notes:*_
> No extra notes
> _*
> Final Thoughts:*_
> I like it, especially in my Billet Box.
> It's a pretty good flavour.



@Spyro have you tried Vape Wild, Green Apple Envy and if so, how does it compare in your opinion?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Spyro said:


> _*KZOR - TRIPLET
> 
> Setup used:*_
> OBS engine nano.
> Coil master Fused Clapton at 0.41 Ohms
> Cotton Bacon to wick
> Hotcig R150 powered by two fully charged Sammy 30Q's
> I have vaped this juice on all of my setups with every imaginable wick condition, with many wattages.
> Wattage: 50W
> 
> View attachment 122646
> 
> 
> This juice is very sweet. I like the amount of sweetness in this juice but will request that the sweetener is halved in future.
> 
> _*Flavour:*_
> WOW! WOW! WOW! This juice is without a doubt (in my opinion) the best strawberry vape in the South African Market.
> On the inhale you get a very intense Strawberry, it's sweet, juicy, ripe, full and well bodied. As the name suggests "Triplet" So I can only assume that it has 3 different strawberry flavours. Those Strawberries come together to make the most incredible blend. It reminds me of one of these ice creams (see below) BUT WAY BETTER. On the exhale there is a delicious blend of creams and Ice-creams. Rich vanilla ice cream taste with that lip-smacking strawberry trio. The mouthfeel is smooth and creamy, not cakey at all, which is a HUGE win. Most strawberries on the market are doughnut styled - boring and way too many on the market. I feel as though with a tiny little bit of tweaking it could be even better - perhaps a tad less sweetener and a tad more vanilla. But as it stands this is my favourite juice to date. Nothing seems to compare. If you've given up on strawberry flavours you absolutely have to try this one.
> 
> View attachment 122647
> 
> 
> _*Does it give me vapers tongue?*_
> After around 20ml's of continuous vaping it losses it's potency. A cup of coffee sorts this out and I'm back at it.
> 
> _*Is it an all day vape?*_
> All day, every day. I will be requesting a minor change (As mentioned above) And will be vaping this juice almost exclusively in the near future.
> 
> _*Throat hit?*_
> Absolutely none. Beautiful but extremely mild throat tickle.
> 
> _*Recommendation?*_ -
> Absolutely, it's my favourite juice of all time. If you like strawberry flavours... It's the best.
> _*
> Repurchase?*_ -
> definitely, I have purchased 400ml's since the beginning of Jan.
> _*
> Price? *_- I'm aware that @KZOR uses international flavours only, based on this, the price beats all juices on the market. It's a steal.
> R100 - 30ml
> R140 - 50ml
> R230 - 100ml
> R600 - 250ml
> 
> _*Extra notes:*_
> BUY IT NOW. Or make it yourself with his recipe available at:
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/kzors-juice-recipes.t30395/page-17
> _*
> Final Thoughts:*_
> This juice has a permanent home in both my titan 30ml tank and one of my engine nano's.
> Better flavour at higher watts 50+
> I've tried a hell of a lot of KZORs juice and this one shines above all the rest.
> I'd love to see this flavour developed further and see more variations of it.


I'm not sure halving 0.3% of super sweet will give you much benefit.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Spyro

Christos said:


> I'm not sure halving 0.3% of super sweet will give you much benefit.



Perhaps removing it completely then. I have not bothered to scrutinize the recipe. I'm not into DIY.


----------



## Spyro

Carnival said:


> @Spyro have you tried Vape Wild, Green Apple Envy and if so, how does it compare in your opinion?



I have not tried those I'm afraid.


----------



## Hallucinated_

Is this th


Spyro said:


> _*KZOR - TRIPLET
> 
> Setup used:*_
> OBS engine nano.
> Coil master Fused Clapton at 0.41 Ohms
> Cotton Bacon to wick
> Hotcig R150 powered by two fully charged Sammy 30Q's
> I have vaped this juice on all of my setups with every imaginable wick condition, with many wattages.
> Wattage: 50W
> 
> View attachment 122646
> 
> 
> This juice is very sweet. I like the amount of sweetness in this juice but will request that the sweetener is halved in future.
> 
> _*Flavour:*_
> WOW! WOW! WOW! This juice is without a doubt (in my opinion) the best strawberry vape in the South African Market.
> On the inhale you get a very intense Strawberry, it's sweet, juicy, ripe, full and well bodied. As the name suggests "Triplet" So I can only assume that it has 3 different strawberry flavours. Those Strawberries come together to make the most incredible blend. It reminds me of one of these ice creams (see below) BUT WAY BETTER. On the exhale there is a delicious blend of creams and Ice-creams. Rich vanilla ice cream taste with that lip-smacking strawberry trio. The mouthfeel is smooth and creamy, not cakey at all, which is a HUGE win. Most strawberries on the market are doughnut styled - boring and way too many on the market. I feel as though with a tiny little bit of tweaking it could be even better - perhaps a tad less sweetener and a tad more vanilla. But as it stands this is my favourite juice to date. Nothing seems to compare. If you've given up on strawberry flavours you absolutely have to try this one.
> 
> View attachment 122647
> 
> 
> _*Does it give me vapers tongue?*_
> After around 20ml's of continuous vaping it losses it's potency. A cup of coffee sorts this out and I'm back at it.
> 
> _*Is it an all day vape?*_
> All day, every day. I will be requesting a minor change (As mentioned above) And will be vaping this juice almost exclusively in the near future.
> 
> _*Throat hit?*_
> Absolutely none. Beautiful but extremely mild throat tickle.
> 
> _*Recommendation?*_ -
> Absolutely, it's my favourite juice of all time. If you like strawberry flavours... It's the best.
> _*
> Repurchase?*_ -
> definitely, I have purchased 400ml's since the beginning of Jan.
> _*
> Price? *_- I'm aware that @KZOR uses international flavours only, based on this, the price beats all juices on the market. It's a steal.
> R100 - 30ml
> R140 - 50ml
> R230 - 100ml
> R600 - 250ml
> 
> _*Extra notes:*_
> BUY IT NOW. Or make it yourself with his recipe available at:
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/kzors-juice-recipes.t30395/page-17
> _*
> Final Thoughts:*_
> This juice has a permanent home in both my titan 30ml tank and one of my engine nano's.
> Better flavour at higher watts 50+
> I've tried a hell of a lot of KZORs juice and this one shines above all the rest.
> I'd love to see this flavour developed further and see more variations of it.



Hi Spyro i dont see triplets in the link provided, is this the same as Triathlon ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spyro

Hallucinated_ said:


> Is this th
> 
> 
> Hi Spyro i dont see triplets in the link provided, is this the same as Triathlon ?


Hey there, it's not triathlon, received a pm from Kzor stating that he's removed the recipe. He's since decided to register as a vendor and feels the need to keep the recipe exclusive. If you aren't a vendor yourself I suggest sending him a message. He may decide to send it your way.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------

